# Phormictopus sp green



## SilverTycho (Apr 10, 2016)

So, I'm getting a Phormictopus sp green to add to my collection. 2". Is there anything special I need to know?


----------



## obie (Apr 10, 2016)

I.dont know who your getting it from or where but I got one and it's definitely not what I expected. I was told there are three color variations here is my previous thread about what I got. And a current pichttp://arachnoboards.com/threads/phormictopus-sp-green.281058/


I was expecting a full green but this is her after her molt. Now it just looks kinda like a rose hair as far as color goes


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 11, 2016)

They enjoy a bit of moist substrate (meaning, no bone dry like the average _G.rosea_) great genus, i love their attitude.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## SilverTycho (Apr 11, 2016)

I was told mine would mature to be green. She said they're already showing some green colors.


----------



## obie (Apr 11, 2016)

Oh ok well that's good. I'll probably sell mine and try to find the full green color variation. Good luck.


----------



## Haksilence (Apr 11, 2016)

I don't own this species, but when I've seen specimens, even adults at expos and such, they never showed much green at all to my eye. Just a very drab looking spider imo


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 11, 2016)

IMO the "most" greenish _Theraphosidae _is_ P.cambridgei_

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 11, 2016)

obie said:


> I.dont know who your getting it from or where but I got one and it's definitely not what I expected. I was told there are three color variations here is my previous thread about what I got. And a current pichttp://arachnoboards.com/threads/phormictopus-sp-green.281058/
> View attachment 208215
> 
> I was expecting a full green but this is her after her molt. Now it just looks kinda like a rose hair as far as color goes


I see various colors. Green ain't one. Buyer Beware is a tried and true piece of advice every time.


----------



## SilverTycho (Apr 11, 2016)

Well, I really trust this breeder. All my spiders except one have been from her, and she said it'll be greenish. Said the one I'm getting already shows some green so I'll see.


----------



## Sana (Apr 11, 2016)

Green or not they are still giant spiders with attitude to spare and completely entertaining behaviors.  Who wouldn't love that?  Oh yeah, 80% of the world's population.  Sigh.


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 11, 2016)

belovedfreedom said:


> Well, I really trust this breeder. All my spiders except one have been from her, and she said it'll be greenish. Said the one I'm getting already shows some green so I'll see.


Then what was the problem????


----------



## Haksilence (Apr 11, 2016)

I think op was asking for husbandry advise. Not the color


----------



## SilverTycho (Apr 11, 2016)

Yeah, I was asking about care advice, and it turned into a color chat. I didn't expect that. Sorry.


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 11, 2016)

belovedfreedom said:


> Yeah, I was asking about care advice, and it turned into a color chat. I didn't expect that. Sorry.


Ah, these things happen!


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 11, 2016)

belovedfreedom said:


> Yeah, I was asking about care advice, and it turned into a color chat. I didn't expect that. Sorry.


They aren't "hard" at all to keep: inches of substrate (those i had loved to burrow), they enjoy moist substrate (so, as i've said prior, not a bone dry one like a _G.rosea_ or a _C.cyaneopubescens_) hide & water dish of course.
IMO good eaters with a nice attitude.

Class T's


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> They aren't "hard" at all to keep: inches of substrate (those i had loved to burrow), they enjoy moist substrate (so, as i've said prior, not a bone dry one like a _G.rosea_ or a _C.cyaneopubescens_) hide & water dish of course.
> IMO good eaters with a nice attitude.
> 
> Class T's


Like cancerides without the attitude?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 11, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Like cancerides without the attitude?


No, i mean (not sure if i got right your post, sorry if, man) they, as a genus, have a nice (meaning for me a bit on the high strung mode, considering of course the single specimen temperament) attitude. Had a _P.cancerides_ more than a decade ago, a 0.1 that i named 'Tonton Macoute' lol, she was like a _P.murinus_ on that


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> No, i mean (not sure if i got right your post, sorry if, man) they, as a genus, have a nice (meaning for me a bit on the high strung mode, considering of course the single specimen temperament) attitude. Had a _P.cancerides_ more than a decade ago, a 0.1 that i named 'Tonton Macoute' lol, she was like a _P.murinus_ on that


A most appropriate name! Baby Doc when a sling!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sana (Apr 11, 2016)

It's easy for a phormic to get dehydrated if you don't keep up with their water dish.


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 11, 2016)

I keep all my NW tropical terrestrials the same: moist substrate (not soggy), cross ventilation, cork slab angled against the side for a retreat, & a full water bowl.  There's a tendency for some to defecate in and toss boluses into their water bowls, so you are best advised to use disposable ones, instead of the artsy-fartsy kinds. 

It's pretty simple.  There's only a few variables for most tarantulas: substrate moisture content and depth, ventilation, cage height, type and number of decorations.  Most, if not all species are content between 70 and 85 degrees, with nights 5 or 10 degrees cooler than days.  Warmer temps in summer and somewhat cooler temps in the winter.  It's a good idea to run a humidifier in the room when using a furnace or space heater.  There's no reason to search for care sheets, as many have faulty info, and tend to give precise temps and humidity levels to maintain, like the author really knows those specifics are essential.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## peterUK (Apr 13, 2016)

I have 'Full Green' slings (still blue like all Phormictopus slings) and 'Green' (gold carapace) juvies and no green is visible  anywhere on their body in any light. 
In fact the green (gold carapace] has a metallic purple/pink carapace but I have been told that when adult the green will be on the femurs


----------



## Pat Cado (Sep 28, 2016)

.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Misty Day (Sep 29, 2016)

I have juveniles female and male of this species and the female has a slight purplish sheen on her, her brother is still blueish but is starting to get just brownish hairs.. Definitely no green.

Pics- Female in the first pic, male in the second.

I still think this species is just a some kind of variation of _P.Cancerides. _Still love their attitudes and feeding responses  though.


----------



## Pat Cado (Oct 4, 2016)

y new P. sp green sling. Pretty colored


----------

